# installing headers? 70 GTO



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1970 GTO with a 455 engine, would like to install some Hooker Super Comp headers, couple of questions, thank you for your help in advance. The car has a 4 speed, no ac, power steering, pdb.
1. When looking at headers to buy, i may need to find out what kind of heads are on there because there are two choices for the Hooker SC's, either 2" exhaust ports or 1 3/8", to choose from. How do i find this out? Like, how do I know if the motor is a 455 HO or just a regular 455. I believe the heads are 6x, not sure what year the motor is but I think it is from a 71 GTO.
2. Would headers install without removing the engine?
3. What do I need to know about choosing headers to make sure they will fit? Like power steering not getting in the way and things like that.
4. I guess I am not sure what to ask so just your past experience is greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Shane


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1. When looking at headers to buy, i may need to find out what kind of heads are on there because there are two choices for the Hooker SC's, either 2" exhaust ports or 1 3/8", to choose from. How do i find this out? Like, how do I know if the motor is a 455 HO or just a regular 455. I believe the heads are 6x, not sure what year the motor is but I think it is from a 71 GTO.
Here is a link to Summit Racing where I purchased my headers for a 67, the tube diameter is 1 3/4" D-port, it doesn't matter if the engine is the HO version, 6X heads were low compression and were used from 76 -79. If you want to go larger they offer 2" tubes with a 3.5 inch collector. 
2. Would headers install without removing the engine?
Yes, it is a tight fit and you may need to use a hoist to raise the drivers side to get the headers past the steering shaft.
3. What do I need to know about choosing headers to make sure they will fit? Like power steering not getting in the way and things like that.
You should not have any fitment issues.
4. I guess I am not sure what to ask so just your past experience is greatly appreciated.
You may have to use a drill to remove weld where the tube was welded to the flange, I had problems alligning 2 or 3 bolts when installing.


----------



## bob ewing (Mar 23, 2018)

will exhaust line up up w/ hooker headers, hooker 2 1/2 adapters and flowmaster exhaust ??? 72 400 engine in 70 gto.


----------

